

Auto-disable AirPort when ethernet is active [osx][scripts] - nikosdimopoulos
http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20100927161027611

======
stretchwithme
I wonder if its possible to have different security settings when one is on
the home wifi. Would be nice to lock up very frequently in coffee shops and
not have to login all the time at home.

